# Woodpeckers multi knobs- fantastic!



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

10 for $6 isn't bad. I was at HD the other day and they want $2 each for tee nuts, outrageous!


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

I've had terrible luck with tee nuts… I ended up buying some plastic knobs with embedded 5/16-18 threads in them. Not found in the hardware department… they were in the lawn and garden area. Replacement kit for lawn mowers, on 90% of them, the handle can fold or be disassembled and there's a carriage bolt with a plastic knob on each side. not as good on pricing though, $4 for a pair. but they came with a couple 5/16 bolts too.


----------



## GoBlu (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks, William. Next time I need a 5/16 threaded knob, I'll look in the lawn and garden area. The small knobs I posted are 1/4-20 only. They don't come with any bolts because you can then choose any length you need.


----------

